# Happy Birthday Steff



## Donald (Dec 17, 2011)

Have A Good One


----------



## casey (Dec 17, 2011)

Very Happy Birthday Steff, hope you have a wonderful day hun. x


----------



## caroleann (Dec 17, 2011)

Happy birthday steff,have a good day.
carole


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2011)

Hope you have a wonderful day Steff! 

Happy birthday!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 17, 2011)

Many Happy Returns sweetie


----------



## FM001 (Dec 17, 2011)

Have a lovely day Steff.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Steff, hope you have a good one


----------



## David H (Dec 17, 2011)

Have a great day, 
hope you get out for a jelly rosemantic meal.

Tons & tons of birthday wishes.

LOLHAK David


----------



## margie (Dec 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Steff - hope you get lots of lovely treats and surprises.


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 17, 2011)

Have a wonderful birthday steff xxx


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah - its your birthday - Have a lovely day.


----------



## Steff (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## vince13 (Dec 17, 2011)

Happy birthday Steff.  Hope your day is as lovely to you as you are to us !


----------



## MeanMom (Dec 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Hope it's a great day xxx


----------



## cazscot (Dec 17, 2011)

Happy birthday - hope you have a great day


----------



## ypauly (Dec 17, 2011)

Have a Happy birthday steff


----------



## cherrypie (Dec 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Steff.

The Chipmunks can sing it better than me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFh-rX_Sfhs


----------



## Steff (Dec 17, 2011)

Ha ha what a performance thanks Cherry and all xxxxxx


Having A lovely day,had some pyjamas,perfume,candles,turquoise handbag(which represents my birth date haha) some home made damson jam WHICH IS FROM THE LOVELY SHIRL OFF HERE!!! and a wonderful arrangement of flowers off my boy


----------



## Monica (Dec 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Steff!!

LOL, I got a turquoise handbag for my Birthday too. Is it by any chance from Tesco?


----------



## Blythespirit (Dec 17, 2011)

A very Happy Birthday from me too Steff. I'm glad to see you're getting spoiled! XXXXX


----------



## Newtothis (Dec 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Steff - hope you get everything you want and truly deserve....have a fantastic day xx


----------



## Steff (Dec 17, 2011)

Monica said:


> Happy Birthday Steff!!
> 
> LOL, I got a turquoise handbag for my Birthday too. Is it by any chance from Tesco?



Yeah Monica it is haha..

Thank you Faith(lovely to hear from you) ty Amanda x

I have a victoria sponge for later on


----------



## trophywench (Dec 17, 2011)

Happy rest of your birthday, Steff !


----------



## KateR (Dec 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Steff.


----------



## slipper (Dec 17, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STEFF


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Katieb (Dec 17, 2011)

Happy, Happy Birthday Steff!! Enjoy your evening! Katiexxx


----------



## GodivaGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Steff, I hope you had a lovely day!


----------



## Monica (Dec 17, 2011)

Steff said:


> Yeah Monica it is haha..



And a very nice bag it is too..... I chose it myself and OH went to get it.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 17, 2011)

I hope you're having a Great Day, Steff!

Happy Birthday!!

Andy


----------



## AndyS (Dec 17, 2011)

Happy birthday Steff.  I hope you had a super time mate xx


----------



## daisymoo84 (Dec 17, 2011)

Opps I almost missed this! I hope you had a lovely day x


----------



## HelenP (Dec 17, 2011)

Oooh, just in time!!  11.59

Hope you've had a fab birthday Steff.

xx


----------



## StephenM (Dec 18, 2011)

Hope you had a good one Steff! X


----------



## schmeezle (Dec 18, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Steff!....


----------



## Barb (Dec 18, 2011)

Many happy returns



Donald said:


> Have A Good One


----------



## RSVP (Dec 18, 2011)

A late one from me Sorry Steff

Hope you had the best day  


Sarah & Rob xxx


----------



## Steff (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you I did indeed have a great day,and no ill effects from cake either woo x


----------



## Monica (Dec 18, 2011)

good


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Steff hope you had a lovely day


----------



## teapot8910 (Dec 18, 2011)

Happy belated birthday Steff  xxx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 19, 2011)

Very late, I apologize, was out on Friday with the work for Christmas, and that's me just back to the real world.............

Hope you a great time and were spoiled........


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 19, 2011)

Very, very late. I hope you had a great day.


----------



## traceycat (Dec 19, 2011)

Happy belated birthday steff , hope you had a wonderful day huni an got spoilt rotten


----------



## Steff (Dec 19, 2011)

Haha, thats ok guys x thanks for the birthday wishes


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry I'm late - happy birthday in advance for next year!!  Haha - I bet I'm first!  Hope you had a good day.x


----------



## AJLang (Dec 21, 2011)

Steff I'm so sorry that I missed your birthday.  mega belated happy birthday wishes for you xx


----------



## Steff (Dec 21, 2011)

LOL thats ok Amanda x ty and Karen to


----------



## bev (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy belated birthday Steph.Bev


----------



## Steff (Dec 21, 2011)

bev said:


> Happy belated birthday Steph.Bev



And you xxx


----------



## bev (Dec 21, 2011)

Steff said:


> And you xxx



Thanks.Bev


----------



## am64 (Dec 21, 2011)

happy birthady to you xx


----------

